# Aires near Dieppe



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We will be catching the Newhaven-Dieppe ferry in June on our way to Amboise for the French Brass Band Championships and need to stay somewhere for a couple of nights. There are at least four aires just to the West of Dieppe on the coast and I wondered if anyone has used them and can give a recommendation. We would obviously prefer to be "comfortable" than otherwise and will need to dump and fill if we do spend two nights there. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Aire near Dieppe*

Hi PhredC,

Try Vieux de Roses( just a few Kilometres to the west of Dieppe). The Aire is just outside the campings municiple at the top of the hill on the coast. I haven't got my books handy but go onto campingcar infos and you will get the info. Excellent quiet spot, dump, water and pay at the campings 5 Euros. Great walk down the hill into a really quaint small seaside village 5 mins. Failing that just go on the Dieppe Aire, just round from the transmanche ferry. It's Ok and Dieppe is worth a visit. Try the saltwater new swimming complex at the end of the front. Brillint swim and good hot showers.

Keep em waxed............ Ned


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phred,

3 aires that I know of, all in the database.

Dieppe, was €7 per night and just round the corner from the terminal and a short walk from Dieppe. Many head straight out of Dieppe but its well worth a visit with a nice harbour and good shopping in the town. If I remember correctly the borne is free if you just want to service the van.

Veules Les Roses, nice little free aire (apart from the borne which is a few €'s) away from the coast, nice and quiet.

St Valery en caux, free, probably the best situated of the 3 and right by the sea, but outfits can be parked very close together and extremely popular in summer.

Personally, I'd go for either Dieppe or Veules Les Roses.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

The aire at Dieppe quayside can be seen on this web-cam.

http://mairie-dieppe.fr/boussole/boussole.php?pg=/webcam/webcam_diffusion.php&cam=3


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you very much to each of you. Having looked at the link to the Dieppe Aire and seen how close together the vans are in the photograph I`m sure Janet would have the screaming hab dabs. I wouldn`t be much less unhappy having a healthy respect for fire regulations and so the "Roses" aire looks the best bet if we find the best placed one equally crowded.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Phred, 

Did you end up at any of the Aires in Dieppe? I've got a 6.00 am ferry back to ol blighty in a few weeks, and need someone to spend the night - somewhere where we can make an early start without waking the neighbours !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Doesn't look like Phred is a subscriber anymore so doubtful he'll reply.

If you're catching the Dieppe ferry itself then you should be fine at the aire, its popular though so arrive early for a space.

Another possible alternative if memory serves correct, we saw motorhomes overnighting on the lane overlooking the sea near the roundabout if you don't mind wildcamping. Bear in mind this was a few years ago so things may have changed.

coords.. N49.935094 E1.092866

>google maplink<

Pete


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

it was ok to overnight in the lane three years ago
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=92


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Would recommend Etretat but it might be a bit to far, aire holds 40 vans next to municipal but mind and have 7 euro change handy to put the bollard down (and have someone watch you going in - remnants of someones sump was there as we left last week). It says 24hr limit but not sure how they enforce this as no tickets are issued. 20 mins leisurley walk to small town with stunning views of the cliffs and huge pebble beach. 

Fecamp looked OK by the harbour as we drove past but very busy mid afternoon

Would not recommend Le Treport - aire looked nice, occasionaly smelled bad due to the sewage works behind but we thought the town was a bit of a dump. Bollard style entrance, only with ticket given with code which you need to get out.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> it was ok to overnight in the lane three years ago
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=92


Thats the link for the aire Geordie, I was on about a possible wildcamp spot up near the sea wall by the roundabout and entrance to the port.

Pete


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have just returned from Dieppe in the last 2 weeks either park on the Aires which I arrived at at 6.30pm and there was plenty of space as most to tight fisted to pay 7 euro leave or as at the Newhaven side you can park right next to the Terminal for the night free.


----------

